# Looking for a new Trail Saddle



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

I got two made for me by Southerntrails (a member here). Love them. Kevin will work with you on design and price. Western Saddles, Trail Saddles, Barrel Saddle, Ranch Saddle


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There are many good used saddles on various web sites. Try tacktraders. You can narrow down your search by brand name.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

The more you look around the better! Try to ride in a couple different styles to see what you like, and don't forget to google  
Don't get stuck just looking at trail saddles, a lot of barrel racing saddles are really comfortable for long hours in the saddle because of the deeper seat and the angle of the swell. 

Happy Hunting!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Depends on what you call a fortune. With the exception of a treeless saddle I use only for training (teaching them to accept a saddle and get use being saddled and the extra weight on their back while under 4 yo) I have my saddles made to my horses measurements.
Also take into account how much you ride. If you only ride a few miles a week then a saddle that is close to the correct size (gullet, bar width and length) for your horse should be ok. Just make sure it's never to narrow. A little wide you can pad up, but narrow is only going to give your horse a sore back and likely end up not wanting to be saddled or ridden.

That being said, I'm may not be the best person to recommend saddles, because I look at saddles for usually riding over 25 miles a day on multiple days. That's why I have them made. For me a $750 - $1,000 custom made Trooper is reasonable. My horse won't have down time recovering from a sore back after riding 100 miles and it will outlast the horse, so figure I get my money's worth out of it.

But....if you do a lot of riding, I recommend a Trooper that fits your horse. Allows better airflow along the back than other saddle styles. The seat is slightly suspended above the back so never any pressure on the spine. Weight is well displaced over a wide area along the back. Some makers still use bronze or brass for the pommel and cantle portion of the frame which attaches to the wood bars. That allows them to adjust the size if needed (horses backs can change over time) providing they offer that service (they might not).


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Take a look at the trail riding models made by Duett Sattlerei


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Duett is strictly English.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> Duett is strictly English.


Trail saddle does not equal western saddle exclusively

When I trail ride I do so on a Wintec 250 AP. Works just fine for up to two hours (longest I've been out) at w/t/c on fields, flats, hills, and woods. Plenty of good cantle and pommel bags for them too.

http://duettsaddles.com/trail.htm


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

mildot said:


> Trail saddle does not equal western saddle exclusively


She rides in a Crates - that is a Western saddle as is a Guffey


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> She rides in a Crates - that is a Western saddle as is a Guffey


No idea what those were. So I offered what I know.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Crates are nice and Tucker's are too. If I had to rate comfort between the two I'd say my Tucker is a tad more comfortable than my Crates.


----------



## KattieDee (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input, I'm taking my time and looking and going to try out a lot before I spend the money. I really appreciate everyone's help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a Hilason Flex Tree saddle that I really like. It's comfy and it didn't cost me a fortune. Try hilason.com or ebay


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

read a few reviews of hiliason before you spend any money, the above post is littrally the only good thing I have even seen anyone write about them. Well know for horrible service.
I trail ride in an Austrailian saddle, lighter, more secure and more comfortable then western rigs in the same price range.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

That is the 1st Hilason saddle I have ever bought and I've had no problems has served me well. I don't know about the service because if you have a great saddle you don't return it. I've been in a couple Australian saddles didn't find either of them comfortable but it's a matter of preference.


----------



## MoonlightEm (Feb 17, 2008)

*Crates*

I love my Crates Reining saddle for trailriding. Nice deep, secure seat. I didn't pay full price. There are deals out there - check EBAY. I've sold 5 saddles on Ebay and everyone was very pleased. Maybe you could find a used Crates.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I just went to the Hilason saddle site. For the prices that they have on the saddles that I looked at, I doubt that you can expect extremely high quality. The disappointment that the people expressed may have come from them expecting more than they paid for. These flex tree saddles were less than $400. My sister bought a lower priced saddle along these lines and she was happy with it. She doesn't spend much time riding anyway. A poorly made saddle would kill my back.

TRAIL & PLEASURE


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I had an Allegany Mountain Trail Saddle made for Biscuit when he was much stockier than he is right now. They are wonderful to work with and I am pleased with the saddle.

Unfortunately, it isn't fitting Biscuit anymore. :shock: When I had it made for him he was much stockier - about two months after getting the saddle I started Long Slow Distance training on Biscuit and he has slimmed up some and the saddle isn't fitting him.

I sent it back to AMTS and they are going to see if it can be adjusted. If not, I will be looking to get another saddle and selling mine. I hate that!!! I have two sets of stirrups and a bridle and two sets of reins with this set - wish I had NEVER sold my Aussie saddles - they would fit the Biscuit now! 

Y'alls posts on Troopers had me looking at trooper saddles!

Try AMTS...they are nice saddles.


----------

